# The Ultimate Prius: PHEV-CNG Coupe... And Questions



## Aestu (Nov 24, 2013)

I was surprised that there is no production coupe version of the Prius/Yaris hybrids. One innovative salvage firm created a coupe Prius by doing a "reverse stretch" on two wrecked Prii. I am planning on getting one of those. 

I had already decided I wanted to have it modded for PHEV. Recently, a PHEV modkit firm went out of business and is liquidating their packs. Would it be possible or practical to chain two LIon packs within a single controller, or is there some other way to double up on the packs?

Finally, I decided to get the CNG mod for the Prius. The hope is to create a vehicle that is smaller than a typical Prius, has PHEV capability and runs the gas engine off CNG, which has higher octane, burns cleaner and is much cheaper - hoping for 500k+ mile lifespan and $1/250km cost of fuel. 

Opinions/input? Really want to know if it's possible to double up on LIon packs on a single controller...


----------

